# Too much torque!



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

It’s all your fault guys! I got the timing set right and my carburetors jetted correctly, and now I can’t find out where my full throttle shift point is. Happens every time. I get moving a little bit, then go to full throttle and it all gets sideways so I have to back off. I guess I will never know what my wot shift point really is. 

and by the way, thanks for the help

😂😃😄


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Nothing like perfect timing and a curved AFR!……Now you know that you can go fast…you will enjoy your cruising more!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Two words...drag radials 👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I logged at least 300 miles this weekend. The car cruises like a dream, still spins the posi off the line and barks 2nd, but unless I downshift the th400, it's really a dog everywhere, and it winds up SO SLOW!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Interesting... I finally hooked up my interior vacuum gauge and have it next to the AFR. I'm pulling 15-18 at idle and cruise, and at a particular light cruise, Im pulling over 20! I guess that explains why my catch can is full.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> I logged at least 300 miles this weekend. The car cruises like a dream, still spins the posi off the line and barks 2nd, but unless I downshift the th400, it's really a dog everywhere, and it winds up SO SLOW!


I had the same problem until I installed a 1967 downshift bracket and modified things so it would work with my stock 65 accelerator pedal. When it doesn't down shift, it bogs down and runs very poorly. With the downshift, it instantly gets the RPMs back up for a few seconds, then shifts again, but like I said above, I can't stay in it long enough to see where my full throttle shift takes place.
Does your kickdown (downshiift) switch work?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Interesting... I finally hooked up my interior vacuum gauge and have it next to the AFR. I'm pulling 15-18 at idle and cruise, and at a particular light cruise, Im pulling over 20! I guess that explains why my catch can is full.


I get very similar readings. What cam do you have?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I had the same problem until I installed a 1967 downshift bracket and modified things so it would work with my stock 65 accelerator pedal. When it doesn't down shift, it bogs down and runs very poorly. With the downshift, it instantly gets the RPMs back up for a few seconds, then shifts again, but like I said above, I can't stay in it long enough to see where my full throttle shift takes place.
> Does your kickdown (downshiift) switch work?


Yes, but it seems to only work at very low speeds. My high vacuum is probably the issue.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

View attachment 143992


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Yes, but it seems to only work at very low speeds. My high vacuum is probably the issue.


I think I read that they will not downshift beyond a certain speed, like 40 or 50mph, sort of low by my standards  . It was higher with the 2 speed automatics, but relatively lower with the TH400s. I don't know if that is entirely correct or how it is regulated.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I get very similar readings. What cam do you have?


The cam is a popular Pontiac Cam, Bullet... very oddball to me! I wish it had more zoom.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Bullet Cam part no. 507000 

The specs for the cam appear to be 222/230, 353/353, 530/530


----------

